# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Underwater shots...kind of.



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I was waiting for the dust to settle earlier today in a newly setup 80 gal tank. It had a very natural quality about it (similar to what I've observed while snorkeling in local streams and rivers) and thought I would snap some shots. They're not the best, but thought I would share:


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

cool pics, I like the branches.It does look like you are in a river. The only thing missing is the rusting can on the bottom.


----------



## aulonochromis (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW!! That's one of the coolest tank shots I've seen.


----------



## graham1212 (Oct 13, 2004)

so you say thats a fish tank, eh? are you sure you didn't just bring a camera along snorkelling?









nah it really does look amazing, i prefer that to aquariums that are chock full of plants - it just looks so much more natural your way. even the dust floating around adds to the effect. very cool


----------

